# anxiety???



## MNBVCXZ (Apr 13, 2004)

Hello, never thought about me maybe having it until I read a message somewhere about it. I have problems with my bowels since I figured out I don't only like men but ladies as well (am a lady myself) and wherever I go even at home during dinner I am worried the topic 'gay' comes up and I will get red and people will know. Besides that I have always been shy from the moment I was born. I am 21 years old now, but still afraid to talk when more than one person is around and with strange people and sometimes the people I know conversations are going not so smoothly. I don't feel comfortable having conversations with people and when I walk along someone I don't know where and how to look. I don't have problems going outside or something like it though. Is this anxiety or am i just shy and afraid people figure out I am bisexual?C ya


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

'sounds' like a social anxiety problem...but it's hard to tell...these problems are hard to define...i have similar problems around people--i hate how easily i turn red and i know it's noticeable!


----------



## MNBVCXZ (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah it sucks indeed, but I am less shy than a couple of years already though. At least I have some little conversations with strangers sometimes. Think the more you will like yourself and stand up for yourself, the better the rest will go as well.


----------



## BonnieRamona (May 11, 2004)

I was alway teased as a child about my face turning red, i was very shy. Grownups especially would nag me about being so quiet and shy and to snap out of it and get out there with the other kids. People would make remarks about the quiet ones are the ones to be careful of. and horrible remarks like that which stuck with me and really hurt me. In high school I didn't belong to anything. I spent a lot of time in the library at lunch time because I never fit in. How I managed to get married and have children I don't know, but it hurt the marriage because I couldn't socialize like my husband and his family, they always picked on me too and I withdrew even more, and it was painful to be that way. There was a divorce.Now I work with the public now and do fine but that isn't the real me. when I get home I become my old self and stay inside and away from people. I figure that is just the way I am and so be it.


----------



## MNBVCXZ (Apr 13, 2004)

I aint to good with people either. I spend 3 years trying to get my diploma for working in a daycare. I hated each and every minute there as I just don't like to work with people. I absolutely love kids, but not the kind of work. I am not a person to entertain a group and chat with the parents and other people working there.I have my diploma now, so at least something and I started a new education. Some days I love chatting with people, other days I don't. But at least now they won't tell me how quite I am all the time and if I like the work I am doing. Sometimes it's still frustrating though. Hearing all the time you are quiet..


----------

